
Tyler Durden was wrong, you are your job - msh
http://www.thoughtcrime.org/blog/career-advice/
======
gewrrrgg
I think the quote is used incorrectly. Tyler was talking about using
commercialism to replace our identity. His argument wasn't that a job wouldn't
change you, but that a job is seen as status symbol or a replacement for an
identity, which is clearly indicated in the rest of the quote:

 _You are not your job.

You are not how much money you have in the bank.

You are not the car you drive.

You are not the contents of your wallet.

You are not your fucking khakis._

To paraphrase the quote: Measure of a person is not your possessions.

I think Tyler would agree that a job will change a person; any meaningful
experience does that.

------
dougabug
Change "job" to "role." Roles define us, whether official or volunteer. They
might be unpaid caretaker roles, relationships, mother, father, sibling,
husband.

The mind adapts readily to roles, perhaps explaining why we so easily
incorporate ourselves into dreams, adopting even alien identities without
conflict.

Another great quote in this vein from Vonnegut: "We are what we pretend to be,
so we must be careful about what we pretend to be."

